# Kane doesn't like men!



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Any other single ladies out there have a GSD that doesn't like guys? If so, how do you work with your pooch on it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not single, but I've fostered a number of dogs who were afraid of men -- likely because a man had been unkind to them in the past. With a dog who has never suffered any unkindness but just isn't used to being around men, it should be a lot easier -- the general path would be the same though.

You'll need a close male friend or significant other to help you. You really can't do this on your own.

My DH is a very talented at working with these dogs. He starts by filling up a treat pouch with very high-value, soft treats (we use Natural Balance roll, diced into cubes). He wears the treat pouch around the house. With the dog relaxed next to me, he calmly tosses one on the dog's general direction, without looking at her or talking to her. He also tosses them through the crate wires if she's crated. From the dog's perspective, every time he appears, treats fall out of the sky. He doesn't interact with the dog, other than to be a source of treats, at first. 

After a few days, he approaches, not looking or talking still, and crouches near the dog, sideways, ribcage to the dog. He tosses a few treats from a closer distance. Eventually, he builds up to reaching a hand from a crouched low, sideways position, full of teats. He also starts adding in soft baby-talk. The goal is to work up to the dog taking treats from his hand. 

Once we're there, he starts walking the dog, if the dog will let him. It's all super-positive. No corrections from him--AT ALL. 

He's also the one to feed the dog.

Over a couple of weeks, we usually see a huge transformation. In fact, one former foster who was terrified of men due to abuse (being kicked and hit) is now a social butterfly. I saw her last weekend at Petco with her forever family, and she was saying hi to everyone. She warmly greets new men in public places now. She and her daddy are super-duper bonded too. When we pulled her from the shelter, she hit the deck on her tummy and splayed out when a man approached! She's a totally different dog now--confident, trusting, warm, social. She lived with us for 3 months. The time for every dog will be different.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have the opposite problem. I am single, but train with lots if men. So my dogs see a man and go crazy with excitement, because every time they play like crazy with them. 

Teach your pup that men are good and fun. Have them enter the house with a favorite toy. Or better yet, meet them in a walk, outside of the house, have them play and then enter the house together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Kane is great with my dad. My dad actually didn't like him at first because he doesn't like large dogs. But Kane was quite persistent that my dad love him and my dad now completely adores Kane. He's also good with the other men in the family. He's totally fine when blond men are in our house. But if a brunette man or black man is on our property, he starts to bark and snarl aggressively. I dont know why he's so cool with random blond dudes, but he is. When I take him out in public, he'll approach men with different hair/skin colors like its nothing. Walks right up to them, wagging his tail. But when a man reaches for him to pet him, he lunges backwards away from the man and hides behind me. I try not to let him stop near men so that they won't be encouraged to try and pet him. A few times a week I have a brunette make friend that comes over to the house and chills. I tell him to pretend Kane isn't even there and just talk to me. He does. I don't allow Kane to eat human food, but when my friend is over, and Kane is being calm, I give him hot dog slices. I also put him in a thundercoat bcus I noticed that helps some with the aggressive barking. Kane will eventually go to my friend with his ears back, head lowered slightly, and wagging his tail and lick the guy in the face. But if my friend moves, Kane runs. I reward and praise lavishly whenever he approaches my friend. He'll usually get up on the couch between me and my friend and lay across my lap and whine until my mom takes him to bed with her. My friend and I have been doing this for about 2 months now. I haven't noticed any progress 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Note the difference in what you are doing and what my DH does: you said YOU are the one with the hot dog slices and treating the dog; when we are rehabilitating this issue in a dog, we make sure all treats come from the male human the dog is frightened of.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine is the same way... a woman will come to the door and she instantly gets kisses. A man? Bark, bark, bark and he wants nothing to do with them. I think it's just men - the way they hold themselves, their voice, etc. I think a man is more intimidating to a dog vs a woman, even if they try not to be. 

I've tried the treats and it just doesn't work. Knuckles is the kind of dog that needs to do things on his time, so we just tell people when they come over to ignore him and eventually he will come to you. That works like a charm.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Penny is like this but she doesn't always bark and if she does its one or two barks as she is baking away... So I just tell men to just stand still and let Penny sniff sometimes she is ok with them petting her after a minuet and sometimes if they reach down too quick she cowers or runs back to me... No idea why but men she knows she goes crazy for! And some strange men she is ok with others she is scared of... Yesterday I was walking her through the woods and an older gentleman passed us and Penny barked twice and the guy asked if she was friendly I told him yes but she is shy... he was out picking wild blackberries and just randomly kept dropping berries to Penny, Penny loved it and that was her new best friend lol try having your friends or strangers drop/give the dog treats without really paying attention to him and then the dog should warm up


----------



## AlexWayne (Aug 5, 2013)

facial hair on men seems to ratchet up my dog's dislike....wonder why?


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

I've also tried letting the guys drop the treats and give the treats. It doesn't seem to help at all. I've consulted a couple of trainers and followed all of their advice, but to no avail. I'll continue his training with men, but I just haven't really noticed much of a difference. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yggdrasila (Aug 22, 2013)

My dog is also reactive towards men. In the beginning she was terrified of all adult men but my dad started sitting with her, then treating her and walking her every morning so it has gotten better. She still reacts to a lot of men though, all types short, tall, skinny, buff, blonde, brunette whatever. Something that has worked before was I didn't give her her afternoon walk and a guy friend of mine who she was reactive towards came over later in the day around 6pm which is about 3 hours overdue for her walk, I just gave him the leash and she was rip roaring ready to go. I guess this would only work if your dog loves walk more than almost anything. I had to walk with him though, super reactive dog and all. 

It's really weird some men she's just a little cold and some men will send her bolting. I've had one cousin she almost liked but his older brother she could barely stand to be in the same room.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

When I met my wife she had a dobermutt that was the deciding factor of whether we would continue to date or not. Pi had to like me to allow her and I to continue to date. If Pi had sensed that I wasn't good people or decided she didn't like me then the relationship was over before it could even get started. Once we got past that hurdle things were much smoother. Dogs are an excellent judge of character and capable of sorting out the shifty and not so nice people a long time before the humans can form an opinion. So now a days we both look to our pack to see what their reaction to outsiders is. If the dogs sense something amiss they let is know pretty quick by keeping their distance and remaining between us and them. Listen to your pack, they may be trying to tell you something....

Wheelchair Bob


----------

